# Breeding Coefficiences



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you go to www.poodlepedigree.com and type in the female and males names (just follow the instructions) the girl who owns and runs this site will do a calculation. It usually takes her about a week to get the results.


----------

